# Guess What?



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry for the crappy photo - I just bought this and am waiting for it to arrive. I am delighted to add this to the collection.

Anybody (except Paul) know what this is?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks to be an Accumatic A504 to my untrained eye. Did you blur the photo purposely so the automatic couldn't be read? :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Looks to be an Accumatic A504 to my untrained eye. Did you blur the photo purposely so the automatic couldn't be read? :lol:


You're quick Bill :notworthy:

I think Dave is trying to fool us by posting in the Quartz & Electronic Forum :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I think he should forfeit all his electrics to us for this transgression. What do you say, Paul?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to be an Accumatic A504 to my untrained eye. Did you blur the photo purposely so the automatic couldn't be read? :lol:
> ...


I figure there's no sense posting watches like this in the general forum. I think the asymmetrical shaped Hamiltons have a lot more to do with the spirit of this forum than any of the others.

So (with hopefully this forum's blessing), I will continue to post cool Hamiltons, even if mechanical, to this forum.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Looks to be an Accumatic A504 to my untrained eye. *Did you blur the photo purposely so the automatic couldn't be read? *:lol:


I just took the Seller's photo. Haven't got the watch yet.

I'm glad I didn't have to outbid anyone on this forum (although I may have spoken too soon - is the "runner up" out there?).

Does anyone have an Accumatic A504? Would be interested to compare notes.


----------

